# Pioneer Elite VSX-81TXV???



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking at the Pioneer Elite VSX-81TXV...anybody aware of any goods/bads/uglies? Not looking to make an over complicated system. Will be driving Polk audio RTi-10's and TC80i rears with a CSi-A6 center channel. Just looking for any experience or suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I own that reciever and I love it. It has great sound with the 110w per channel and it has great connectivity. The auto calibration,MCACC, works well but I did tweek it a little after it was done. I got a good deal on it fromhttp://http://www.tvcity.tv/productview.aspx?CatID=4&ID=1745


----------

